# Best place to buy a M&P 340



## staticline (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey all. This is my first post under this screen name. I had a profile on here a couple years ago but I cannot remember my screen name. 

Where is the best place to find a good price on a M&P 340 with a night site? Looked locally and found some but I think they are too high priced. I have a hard time justifying 850+ with tax and background check for a snubby. I would buy used but cant find any used ones locally. I would think considering the massive recoil, there would be some used ones about. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

$672 includes shipping from Bud's. FFL fees not included.


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

*best place to buy*

111gun shop


----------

